# Moss suggestions for forest like aquascape



## Aqua Hero (9 Mar 2016)

So I'm doing a bit of replanting and I wanted some suggestions on mosses I could use on my rocks (some rocks are exposed to high light while others have meduim - low light).

Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (9 Mar 2016)

I'm growing Fissidens F., Peacock moss, a few Vesicularia spieces, taxiphillum peacock and flame, Riccardia chamedryfolia and fontanilis A. and few others unknown.. All can grow on rocks.

The most difficult of them is the Ricardia which actualy also grows in low light very slow as well as in high light relative fast. But attaches rather bad..
IMHO all do good in any kind of light..  Depends on your skills the keep algae out, because all of them are algae magnets in high light. Fissidens does best in high light and likes co2 to becomme realy beautifull and larger in leaves. The rest isn't that picky at all.

Vesicularia can be very invasive can be picky when it comes to attaching, needs a lot of care and pruning in higher light and co2. 
Taxiphylum peakock is very beautifull in structure and color and easily grows out of the tank when put near the surface. And very easily attaches also to to rock a good creep. 

T. Flame doesn't realy creep grows more up in long strains..
Fontanilis also can grow fast into dense bushes.

Suggestion?? Hard to say, it's what you want and you like and find beatifull. I would prefer Peakock and fisidens for rocks.. 

Solenostoma tetragonum also sold as Blepharostoma trichophyllum is a stunningly beautifull moss.. Very slow but a beauty and expensive. 
I had a tiny piece doing very well, accidently sucked it out during cleaning.. I'm an idiot.. i know.. Now have to start all over..

Not yet have seen any ugly moss.

I would say google image pick images of moss which strike you the most in simular setups as yours.. Still can come back and ask questions about the sp..

But the question moss and rocks doesn't tell much about what kind of rocks how are they shaped where are they placed and what would you like to see?


----------



## Aqua Hero (9 Mar 2016)

zozo said:


> I'm growing Fissidens F., Peacock moss, a few Vesicularia spieces, taxiphillum peacock and flame, Riccardia chamedryfolia and fontanilis A. and few others unknown.. All can grow on rocks.
> 
> The most difficult of them is the Ricardia which actualy also grows in low light very slow as well as in high light relative fast. But attaches rather bad..
> IMHO all do good in any kind of light..  Depends on your skills the keep algae out, because all of them are algae magnets in high light. Fissidens does best in high light and likes co2 to becomme realy beautifull and larger in leaves. The rest isn't that picky at all.
> ...


Wow thank you. Yeah I should give more details. My rocks are lava rock 





The two big lava rocks at the front are exposed to high since there isn't much shade, however, the two smaller rocks further down will be exposed to probably low light light. 





The two rocks here are exposed to medium light - low light due to shade of the tree.

The mosses Im interested in using are Phoenix moss, weeping moss, mini Xmas moss, and mini pearl moss But I only want to use three of them. 

Also I wanted to know which of the mosses which grow well on the different rocks

Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (9 Mar 2016)

Aqua Hero said:


> Phoenix moss, weeping moss, mini Xmas moss, and mini pearl moss


That's Fisidens Fontanis, vesucularia f., vesicularia d. and Blepharostoma trichophyllum (dennerle sells it in the first given name above).

Lava rock is one of the easiest rocks to attach, because of its rough porouse structure.. You even might be lucky with the vesicularia which are alledged difficult to attach. Mini pearl moss as i said a very very nice moss, but so slow growing, you need to buy a lot if you want a lot to cover some surface in a short time. Fissidens is a lot faster, depending on circumstances red enough experiences where people said it's slow. For me it is one of the fasted growing in my tanks next to the Peacock.

But i have no idea what to advise, i like 'm all and if i have to choos i liked the vesicularia the least..


----------



## dan4x4 (9 Mar 2016)

Hi Aqua Hero,

heres a picture of my "spikey moss" I have just let it grow. I read that it doesn't take well to glut, but mine seemed to do OK. mine didn't seem to die off but didn't grow much, I'm running a wasted method tank now but only 6 days in. The picture should give you some idea on colour and how it grows however!


----------



## Aqua Hero (9 Mar 2016)

dan4x4 said:


> Hi Aqua Hero,
> 
> heres a picture of my "spikey moss" I have just let it grow. I read that it doesn't take well to glut, but mine seemed to do OK. mine didn't seem to die off but didn't grow much, I'm running a wasted method tank now but only 6 days in. The picture should give you some idea on colour and how it grows however!


Thanks for the reply, although Spiky moss wasn't the moss I was interested in using (it's actually the moss I removed from the lava rock prior to this post

Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk


----------

